# Charging iPhone



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Have always had hand me down phones, but today got a new iPhone, well not the latest version but a SE so i could still have a home button, anyway i am more a computer girl than a phone girl, the guy said for the first time i should let the phone drain to 0% then charge it to 100% is was around 80% when i took it out of the box, have transferred everything over from the older phone i had, and all gone well, do we really have to do that with a new phone?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Was it an Apple store where you purchased or a second-hand store? It doesn’t sound like official advice.
It’s wise not to allow the battery to fully discharge with Apple devices.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm also new to the iphone world and have a 6 but I was never told that when I first got it six months ago either. I've heard that you shouldn't charge them to 100% but I don't know if that's true or not either and I prefer to fully charge it because it doesn't last very long before it has to be charged again.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

i got it 


Goddess-Bastet said:


> Was it an Apple store where you purchased or a second-hand store? It doesn't sound like official advice.
> It's wise not to allow the battery to fully discharge with Apple devices.


i was told that by my provider who i got the phone off, its new


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Cookiegal said:


> I'm also new to the iphone world and have a 6 but I was never told that when I first got it six months ago either. I've heard that you shouldn't charge them to 100% but I don't know if that's true or not either and I prefer to fully charge it because it doesn't last very long before it has to be charged again.


in the past i have had second hand phones where i charged them over night every night and if i was out and about i put it on battery saver mode, this phone is new though, so battery should be in good nick


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

With the 13 iOS update I believe they changed the charge so that it will charge up to 80% then trickle charge to 100%. This is the ensure the battery isn’t damaged by overcharging.
I suspect the supplier is mistaken about that.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're right about the trickling after 80%. I had noticed it takes a very long time to get to 100% once it's over 80. In this article Apple mentions that and they also say it's not ever necessary to let the battery discharge 100%:

https://www.apple.com/batteries/why-lithium-ion/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In my opinion the best (but not the only) advice I've read and followed in the last three or so years about charging modern phone and laptop batteries is to recharge when they get down to about 50% and take them off the charger when they reach (or before they reach) 100%.

The old advice to discharge completely and then to recharge completely was for two reasons. One is that the older batteries had a "memory" and could begin to not discharge or charge completely and the other was so that Windows (note: Windows, not iOS) could calibrate their battery meter.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Marking it as sold, cheers guys, much appreciated that you all answered


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome Serena.


----------

